# Auitomatic knives for work.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As most of you know, I carry an automatic knife. For most of the population that means a "defensive knife." In reality, it's a knife-knife, and like any knife it's made for work. I've never slashed a mugger, just a lot of cardboard.

My Knife Babe, Joyce, has a pretty good deal on job related automatics. These folders look like, duh, common folders. But if you're ever at a job that needs three hands, these knives might work for you.

Mine has stayed sharp, the activation is snappy and dependable, and I no longer look at these knives as just a flashy convenience. I suggest you call Joyce at 828-884-4302.

https://www.nicnac.net/contents/en-us/search.php?searchphrase=jim wagner automatic&pageid=825


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Daddy often told a story of when him and one of his old one arm pals were getting shook down outside of a beer joint in the 40s at Corpus. They found the one armed guy toting a switch blade which was equal to a sawed off shotgun on the punishment scale. The cop cut him loose when he waved his wing and said..How in the heck do you expect me to open a regular pocket knife?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thinking I might be calling Joyce.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That site has been saved to my favorites list, in the file "Knives And Bayonets".

I need to find a decent sword cane. I see some listed at Kennesaw Cutlery, but never enough detail - such as release mechanism, blade thickness.

Tourist, got any experience in this matter?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sword and gun canes aint legal in Texas. Prob ok in Yankee land.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Tourist, got any experience in this matter?


Not a clue. And as a member has already stated, they are not universally legal.

Here's what I did. I was going out for the fencing team when I was in college. A few years after I graduated and moved home, one of the adult evening classes was learning the foil. I had a blast.

But here's the crux of that training. I learned that the moves required in many forms of fencing were also both attacks and defensive movements that could be transitioned with the bare hand. If I jam my rigid fingers into your diaphragm, it cuts off your ability to breathe, just like a jab with a foil or epee.

I never learned how to properly kick--other than with a motorcycle boot...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sword canes are legal in Florida with a Concealed Weapons Or Firearms License.
My idea is if I have to cut someone, I’d rather be two feet away than six inches away.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's not the way it works.

For example, when I was learning the foil and the epee I found that just a touch on the handle made the tip of the sword drop two inches. Then I had to navigate an inch over to my left, and then two inches up again to get on the inside edge of the opponent's foil for a lunge directly into his kill zone.

A "fight" depends on a stable stance and the economy of movement. For example, I learned how to "beat." This is a shrewd move in fencing where you get your opponent to overreact.

You hit the opponent's foil as hard as you can on his outside edge. He will overreact and move his foil completely out his his target zone. I got so fast at it that I simply lunged after the "beat."

In all honesty, if you carried a knife no longer than five inches you would still have the advantage of distance, but now it would coupled with the certainty of a proper hit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The best 6" knife to fight with is a bayonet fixed to the muzzle end on an M14.
THAT I have experience with, and was damned good, mainly because I was a leftie and parrying the opponents thrust out of the way opened his whole crotch and belly up for a butt stroke.
One clean, fluid move. Followed by a vertical slash.

Kinda like fencing I guess, but with 10 pounds of wood and cold steel.

And, besides, I'm not going to be doing any Errol Flynn sword play. And my opponent won't have a sword either.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I think a bayonet on a rifle for "urban disputes" is going to draw some attention.

I like to carry a "9 inch knife." That being a folder with a 4-inch blade and a 5-inch handle. It fits in your pocket comfortably and still has enough metal to make aggressors re-think their attack.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

I bought my wife an auto knife, if I'm not mistaken it was a Kershaw. She likes it, keeps it in her center console of her vehicle. In a way I like the idea of an auto knife, just have found a true use for one. I carry my Stanley 10-049 and a fixed blade every day, sometimes I'll bring my Outdoor Edge prism out with me. Have not encountered a situation where those two or three cannot handle the task at hand.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sword canes are legal in Florida with a Concealed Weapons Or Firearms License.
> My idea is if I have to cut someone, I'd rather be two feet away than six inches away.


Same here. Course I had rather have a cane that shot .20 gauge slugs if I was choosey...lol. I nearly always walk with a cane when the dog takes me out for exercise. My Cane is a genuine Ben Hogan five iron. Works well and uses the same principal as an ASP which I do know how to operate. Very effective to make mean puppies act nice without popping a cap.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I think a bayonet on a rifle for "urban disputes" is going to draw some attention.
> 
> I like to carry a "9 inch knife." That being a folder with a 4-inch blade and a 5-inch handle. It fits in your pocket comfortably and still has enough metal to make aggressors re-think their attack.


It's been 50 years, but I bet I could still beat someone to death with a piece of 2X4 the length of an M14 by using bayonet fighting techniques.
Our Basic training platoon sergeant fought in Korea with the 7th Infantry Division, aka "The Bayonet Division". 
We practiced the Spirit of the Bayonet daily, including unarmed defense against an opponent who had a fixed bayonet.
And plenty of pugil stick pit time.

All this is probably not taught too much anymore - the M16 is ergonomically unsuited to bayonet fighting, not to mention that todays adjustable butt stocks would probably break.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's been 50 years, but I bet I could still beat someone to death with a piece of 2X4 the length of an M14 by using bayonet fighting techniques.
> Our Basic training platoon sergeant fought in Korea with the 7th Infantry Division, aka "The Bayonet Division".
> We practiced the Spirit of the Bayonet daily, including unarmed defense against an opponent who had a fixed bayonet.
> And plenty of pugil stick pit time.
> ...


You are so right about the AR. At the end of the fight the rifle might be a club.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are so right about the AR. At the end of the fight the rifle might be a club.


In Vietnam the M16A1 had substantial furniture, and bayonets were sometimes fixed in a fight.
In close quarters it could be useful.

A friend of mine was in the 4th Division down in Plekieu and in his last fight was not only shot but bayoneted by a dink with an AK47.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Being that this is the start of a new week, I believe the new knife I bought from Joyce should be in today's UPS delivery. Now, it's just a 9-inch stiletto like the five or six I already have. It's just that this one has grips made from Abalone, it's from a shell I have never seen, held or used on a folder.

...at my age, something 'new' is a rare event...


----------

